# Vodka concentrate



## Mollie (9/5/19)

Last night I was thinking of melktertjies(the shooter)
So Im not sure if it's gonna be a good idea to vape vodka
There Is a vodka concentrate
We used to make our own melktertjie shooters

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (15/5/19)

Not sure if you are asking or saying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/5/19)

I know Clyrolinx has a Vodka flavour and I do recall seeing another brand having one as well but I cannot recall who. I have bought the CLY one but to be honest I have not tried it yet, so cannot comment too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> I know Clyrolinx has a Vodka flavour and I do recall seeing another brand having one as well but I cannot recall who. I have bought the CLY one but to be honest I have not tried it yet, so cannot comment too much.



Mix it up as standalone at 10% and call the juice Russian Roulette?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Mix it up as standalone at 10% and call the juice Russian Roulette?



Then line up 6 mods with one of them containing the 'bullet', blindfold yourself and take a random drag. 

Almost like what I did when I tested the bacon and biltong flavours I had some time ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> Then line up 6 mods with one of them containing the 'bullet', blindfold yourself and take a random drag.
> 
> Almost like what I did when I tested the bacon and biltong flavours I had some time ago



The vape with the bullet should have Tobasco sauce

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (16/5/19)

I was just asking a question 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

The vaper said:


> I was just asking a question
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Going back to your original question, The concentrate wont be 100% vodka. It will might contain alcohol but its not pure vodka so it will be safe to use and vape.

https://vapemix.co.za/concentrates/105-vodka.html

*Extra Info:*


Diacetyl Free
Acetyl Propionyl Free
Acetoin Free
Alcohol Free
Our Flavours are PG Based and highly Concentrated.

But probably also depends on the concentrate, could actually be a diluted vodka but im not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (16/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Going back to your original question, The concentrate wont be 100% vodka. It will might contain alcohol but its not pure vodka so it will be safe to use and vape.
> 
> https://vapemix.co.za/concentrates/105-vodka.html
> 
> ...


Thanks I don't think I wanna vape alcohol so gonna stick to my normal recipes 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/5/19)

Vodka flavoured concentrates, same as the Bourbon and Rum and other alcohol related ones, do not contain any form of the original alcohol. It is a combination of various flavourants which gives the impression of a vodka flavour. 

For example, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream flavour does not contain any vanilla beans during the process of making the actual flavour.

But if you feel safer about not using it, then it is understandable and it is your choice.

If you are still curious, over and above that on offer from @StompieZA (who does have some great flavours), here's the link to the Clyrolinx one: https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/vodka/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (18/5/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> Vodka flavoured concentrates, same as the Bourbon and Rum and other alcohol related ones, do not contain any form of the original alcohol. It is a combination of various flavourants which gives the impression of a vodka flavour.
> 
> For example, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream flavour does not contain any vanilla beans during the process of making the actual flavour.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the info

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

